# Interior House Painters Wilmington NC



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A few rooms in the house we just finished up. 


https://picasaweb.google.com/100665...iveNewConstruction?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love the colors, nice looking work!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks nice Tommy!


----------

